# wood decorations



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

Not really here to show anyone how it's done, after a few conversations lately I just wanted to post about collecting wood. I was able to pick up some nice driftwood pieces along Lake Ontario. The prices asked at LFS's are pretty ridiculous, I'm sure there's reasons for that but you can find and prepare nice looking pieces yourself. I was lucky in the fact that I can get SS 'lashing wire' and screws from work. A 20L soup pot from the dollar store was big enough to boil almost everything, and the big stuff can be turned around and boiled twice. Just make sure it's hardwood, and you should be ok. My favorite place is at the bottom of Beechgrove in Scarborough, or the mouth of the Rouge. I was able to get two pieces that beavers had gnawed on, quite a nice effect. My experience with this has been positive, does anyone have a tale gone wrong?

The pieces in my tank have been there for almost 2 years without any trouble. One was screwed to a square of plexiglass, I drilled holes in it and fastened with wire and screws, and before I laid it under the gravel, I placed an air tube under it, so with varying air pressure I get nice large bubbles that will change location and frequency just by gently nudging the wood around. The others were fastened with screws, silicone and wire to flat rocks. I recommend this method if you like to rearrange once in a while.

Just because it doesn't say 'aquarium safe' doesn't mean it isn't, but we all know that already, eh?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

some very nice finds


----------

